# WHAT KIND OF PIRANHA



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

What kind of piranha is it?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Definitley looks like a S. Sanchezi to me

But I could be wrong


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i don't see a photo...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jamesdelanoche said:


> i don't see a photo...


Me neither...









Could be a Serrasalmus imaginatus


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Me neither


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Definitley looks like a S. Sanchezi to me
> 
> But I could be wrong










what are you looking at? the pics in his sig?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> i don't see a photo...


Me neither...









Could be a Serrasalmus imaginatus








[/quote]

lofl roflmao :laugh:


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

None of the pics in his sig are of a S. sanchezi, that's for sure.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if it is sig pics in this order

Pygocentrus Caribe, Serrasalmus Rhombeus, Pygocentrus Piraya


----------

